# HELP! Exposure problem on D90



## Joshua_Lee (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys not sure if my settings are messed up, but I did a photoshoot today and my camera from f2.8 to f6 was over exposing and setting the shutter to high everytime. It was sunny but I have never had this problem before. Thought it was my new Tamron 28-75 but it happened with my 50mm also. What could be going wrong? Happened in A priority and in manual.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 23, 2011)

is your exposure compensation set to +/-?  Hmm should not happen in manuel though?


----------



## Destin (Jan 23, 2011)

Can you post an example photo so we can check out the exif info?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 23, 2011)

It's a user problem not a camera problem thats why my camera never sets anything i do


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 23, 2011)

under bracketing and flash, what is your flash control for built in flash set at?


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2011)

PhillyPhoton said:


> is your exposure compensation set to +/-? Hmm should not happen in manuel though?


Setting exposure compensation biases the in camera exposure meter in manual mode.

I agree it's likely a user error, likely not realizing exposure compensation is set - though EC is displayed right in the viewfinder.


----------



## ababysean (Jan 23, 2011)

ISO?


----------



## DerekSalem (Jan 23, 2011)

KmH said:


> PhillyPhoton said:
> 
> 
> > is your exposure compensation set to +/-? Hmm should not happen in manuel though?
> ...



Not always, KmH. On my 7D I can set the exposure comp. up to -/+3 and it stills shows the exact same exposure metering. In manual mode for some cameras it won't affect a single thing by changing the compensation.


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2011)

We were talking about the Nikon camera (D90) the OP has.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 23, 2011)

I really don't understand how this could be happening in manual since the camera wont auto adjust anything.


----------



## Joshua_Lee (Jan 23, 2011)

I didn't mean it was the cameras fault. I meant I must have set somethign wrong, but couldn't figure it out. haha After looking, I had bumped my ISO to 500 when it was cloudy early in the day. DANG, lesson learned. Not cool for the photoshoot though. At least it was a free one. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 23, 2011)

KmH said:


> PhillyPhoton said:
> 
> 
> > is your exposure compensation set to +/-? Hmm should not happen in manuel though?
> ...


 

Ok now that thats been ansered I can ask (didn't want to hijack the thread) 
biases the in camera exposure meter? does it change the image exp at all? according to the manuel which is a little ambiguous, the aperature and shutter speed would not change? so bottom line...does exposure compensation have any effect on an image in manuel? and if so what is happening to do so?


----------



## Destin (Jan 23, 2011)

PhillyPhoton said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > PhillyPhoton said:
> ...



To my knowledge, exposure compensation doesn't change anything when your shooting in manual exposure mode. 

But then I've never tried, because it would be rather pointless. If your in manual mode, you want full control, so why would you use EC instead of just changing SS/Aperture/iso?


----------



## Postman (Jan 23, 2011)

Destin said:


> PhillyPhoton said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



I just checked it on my D7000 and KMH's bolded statement is correct. The indicated "correct exposure" on the light meter already includes the EC. 

So for example if you set your EC to overexpose 3 stops, when you dial in the "correct exposure" on the light meter on MANUAL mode, it will be 3 stops overexposed.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 23, 2011)

Postman said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > PhillyPhoton said:
> ...


 


Interesting that makes sense, would never use it but it makes sense, thanks for the input everyone!


take it back, never say never.


----------



## Destin (Jan 23, 2011)

Postman said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > PhillyPhoton said:
> ...



Wow that could actually be useful in certain situations. Nothing that you couldn't do by just setting the exposure up/down a few stops on the meter, but it is good to know.


----------

